# Mulloway and 2 bream over 40!



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Saturday the 13th Jan I headed to Barker Inlet at 6am. The plan was to use some plastics other then the 80mm bloodworm wrigglers I'm addicted to. I tried all manner of plastics, and even caught 8 bream to 34cm, but the action was not wriggler worthy.

At about 10am, just like a beer on a Friday afternoon, I could no longer resist, out came the wrigglers......

My catch rate increased dramatically, but I was still only getting bream to 34cm, good fun, but after my recent luck I wanted more.

Then at about 11am whack, hook up on what I thought was another small bream, got it about 3m from the snag and it took off, I thought I might crack a 50 cm bream with this one. After about 3-4 mins the fight was won and a 58cm Mulloway hit the deck......awesome......a few photos and off he went.

Continued to catch bream to 34cm then finally hooked the one I wanted. He came out of the snag relatively easily due to pressure applied early, then once out of the snag I loosened the drag to avoid a bust off. After a good fight I had a 41cm bream in the yak.....photos.....release (I release all bream). Next cast in the same snag bagged me another at 37cm.

3 casts later, another bream at 42cm. Quiet all morning on big bream, then 3 big ones in 5 casts i guess that fishing.

Perfect weather, good fish, few dolphins, peace and quiet..doesent get much better then that.

Finished the film and had it developed that day. Photos below.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Some stonker bream there JW. Congrats on the jew, nice bycatch, what do they fight like? Never caught one.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top result JW. Would love to have bream like that to chase


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Superb effort JW, what a top sessions fishing. Steve.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Great pics - and top class bream - envious and many congrats at the same time


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice fish. Great report! I would be stoked with the jewie and some thumper bream there too.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

That bream is a cracker! well done!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great result well done.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Great work JW - don't forget to enter those fish into the monthly comp!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome fishing! Your local bream fishing is something to be envious of. I'm interested to see what lures did the damage? The top one looks like a Bug?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome fishing. Getting those 3 huge bream in 5 casts is quite something.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Top job! Fantastic fishing.
Great Report.
Good pics.

Well done

Ian


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Very well done.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work mate!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ4IBxEAAAXXgAASYAEAEBCABgQZACAAMQAACI0ybTU2ptuODb9gAtC8FZrS+LuSKcKEhPBAOIg=


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work, did you keep the jewie?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Great fish JW and a bloody nice piece of water.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Those big SA bream continue to amaze


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind words

WayneD - This mulloway fought really well, took heaps of drag....fantastic fun.

itchyant - 80mm squidge bloodworm wrigglers, my fave by miles

YakAtak - mulloway released, minimum size over here is 75cm.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

JW mate your just getting too professional for words  - Gonna call FishWatch and have them check you commercial licence. :twisted:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Extra extra nice work JW


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

On Ya Jaden.
Good fish again mate. I'm glad to see someone can catch a mullie from their yak!
Regards Scupper


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

at the special spot i guess mate?? bastard. lol


----------

